# Loyal Class Fleet tenders



## Volunteer

I have just completed a 1/25 scale Loyal Class fleet tender built for the RNXS. I 
have selected the name 'Loyal Volunteer' from the list and was hoping to obtain any service history of this vessel plus any photos from members which would help to complete my portfolio. Any help/links would be very much appreciated.
Thanks.
Bob


----------



## Peter4447

Hi Bob
I am sure somebody will have the correct answer on this but I seem to remember that at least one of these tenders was operating around Northern Ireland during the troubles in the 1970's. I am not sure which one it was although I believe it could possibly have been the 'Loyal Volunteer'. My understanding is that it underwent a name change as it was felt the name it carried was very inappropriate given the situation at that time.
Peter4447


----------



## Volunteer

Peter. This is true. I understand that 2 of the fleet were sent to NI and they remained the same name, simply with 'Loyal' removed from the title - for rather political reasons no doubt. I have a photo of Volunteer in a Dutch river in the 80s. I wondered therefore if she was based Rosyth or east coast?Thanks. Bob.


----------



## tridentport

One was the Loyal Supporter - I have a photo of her taken in 1991 as Supporter.
Regards, Alan.


----------



## Craig Hopper

*RNXS Loyal Volunteer*

Hi,
The RNXS Loyal Volunteer ship number A160 replaced HMS Pagham (an inshore minesweeper). My Grandad, dad & I at differing times sailed on both HMS Pagham and RNXS Loyal Volunteer. The Loyal Volunteer sailed out of Sunderland, Newcastle & Blyth. Unlike HMS Pagham who rolled and corkscrewed into the trough of a swell, Loyal Volunteer being a sort of oval shape, came down off a wave in a swell "on her ****".

I Last sailed on the Loyal Volunteer with my grandad from Sunderland to Newcastle to view the tall ships when they were in the North East in 1986 & I believe it was my grandad's last trip at sea also.

I have some happy memories of good times on both HMS Pagham & RNXS Loyal Volunteer.

I hope this gives some useful information about RNXS Loyal Volunteer.


----------



## Volunteer

Craig. Just spotted your post and many thanks for very interesting details which will help fill my 'log'. 
Bob.


----------



## paull.happyhiker

I Found this store that sells rc kits of ships including the loyal class its www.modelslipway.com. There is also a link in the loyal pages to a site that has a few pictures of the real thing www.mvfintry.com hope these links will help


----------



## Volunteer

paull.happyhiker said:


> I Found this store that sells rc kits of ships including the loyal class its www.modelslipway.com. There is also a link in the loyal pages to a site that has a few pictures of the real thing www.mvfintry.com hope these links will help


Thank you, I have these on record.
Bob.


----------



## McCloggie

There were two tenders sailing as HMS ALERT and HMS VIGILENT (I think) under the white ensign in the Northern Ireland Squadron in the late 1970s/1980s.

Are these the ones mentioned in #3?

McC


----------



## Volunteer

Your description makes it doubtful Mc Cloggie as they would not have used the 'HMS' prefix and would not have worn the White ensign as they were not RN vessels. I understand the tenders sent to Ulster simply dropped 'Loyal' from their names, due to the, then, political connotations with that title.
Bob.


----------



## Graybeard

HMS Alert was ex-Loyal Governor and HMS Vigilant was ex-Loyal Factor. They were on patrol off Ulster when I was in HMS Glasserton.


----------



## McCloggie

Glaserton!

Now there is a name from the past!!!

Last time I saw Glaserton she was being towed away from the Thames where she was an alongside "training ship" at London RNR. As the Division moved to Tower Bridge in early 1988 (I think), Galserton must have gone in 1987.

McC


----------



## Graybeard

She was an interesting ship. The last open bridge on an RN Warship. I was the last List 1 RNR Boarding Officer on the Ulster patrol, apparently. It was regarded as too hot for non-permanent RN people. Different now of course, with TA's serving in the Middle East. I enjoyed my time with the professional RN. Respect.


----------



## dixon_hill

Volunteer said:


> I have just completed a 1/25 scale Loyal Class fleet tender built for the RNXS. I
> have selected the name 'Loyal Volunteer' from the list and was hoping to obtain any service history of this vessel plus any photos from members which would help to complete my portfolio. Any help/links would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Bob


hi
i was in the RNXS for the last 8 years at rosyth and was on volunteer most of that time 
she ws concidered the flag ship of the RNXS because of her name i would be happy to give you any info i can


----------



## duquesa

*Loyal Class Fleet Tenders*

Trevon, apologies but possibly you should re-read the initial posting and maybe look up the other meanings of "tender"


----------



## Billieboy

Welcome aboard trevon, have a look around, it's rather a maritime oriented site this one. 

BTW, you don't happen to come from Cornwall, do you?


----------



## cdchanger

*Alert & Vigilant*

I served on HMS Alert 77 to 78 and she and the Vigilant did 10 days on 10 days off patrols of Carlingford Lock NI (Newry was at the landward end) there was a container and RORO ferry port on the South and North sides. We did the 10 days on with 2 Royal Marine rigid raiders and I think 8 Marines whom we collected from Moscow Camp Belfast and who searched the container ships.
It says on my Certificate of Service the Alert and in brackets Cochrane which according to the heading means Tender and Parent Ship. Both where painted Pussers Grey and flew the white Ensign and had an all RN Crew we actually used the words "This is the Warship Alert" when hailing huge container ships etc to stand too and be boarded. 
The Draft was an easy one as when we where alongside in ,Gourock in the Clyde estuary, we stayed in a hotel in Greenock all funded by MOD.
We also sailed her along the Caladonian Canal to Rosyth for a re-fit, emptying the POs mess barrel after finishing off the mess tinnies , the idea being it would be less to unload when we got there(LOL).


----------



## R396040

RNXS Loyal class tenders.
I was in RNXS in both Hull & Newhaven units back in 1970s. Remember joining LOYAL CHANCELLOR in Hull Docks in preperation for a coastal voyage round to Portsmouth which unfortunately was postponed/cancelled for some long forgotten reason. Do remember peeling spuds on after deck which took me back in memories to first trip to sea as Galley boy in 1947. All this recently refreshed when my son sent me email advert of one of these tenders presently for SALE in Penryn Cornwall for price of small house.
Stuart
ex RMB/MN/RNXS


----------



## Quinton Nelson

Warship Vigilant broke down of the Co-Down coast in a NE storm on a Friday morning in january 1981 or 2.
She has 30+marines onboard as well as her crew
We towed her with the Donaghadee lifeboat but could make little headway as the rope kept parting.
A fleet of helicopters was brought in to take off her marines and they were landed at a nearby caravan part.
2 local trawlers took over the tow, just in time.
We got another mayday mid morning, the car ferry Antrim Princess leaving Larne was on fire and anchored. luckily the helicopters were around and too off all her passengers.
in the conditions I doubt we could have done a lot.


----------



## Raffles001

cdchanger said:


> I served on HMS Alert 77 to 78 and she and the Vigilant did 10 days on 10 days off patrols of Carlingford Lock NI (Newry was at the landward end) there was a container and RORO ferry port on the South and North sides. We did the 10 days on with 2 Royal Marine rigid raiders and I think 8 Marines whom we collected from Moscow Camp Belfast and who searched the container ships.
> It says on my Certificate of Service the Alert and in brackets Cochrane which according to the heading means Tender and Parent Ship. Both where painted Pussers Grey and flew the white Ensign and had an all RN Crew we actually used the words "This is the Warship Alert" when hailing huge container ships etc to stand too and be boarded.
> The Draft was an easy one as when we where alongside in ,Gourock in the Clyde estuary, we stayed in a hotel in Greenock all funded by MOD.
> We also sailed her along the Caladonian Canal to Rosyth for a re-fit, emptying the POs mess barrel after finishing off the mess tinnies , the idea being it would be less to unload when we got there(LOL).


I also served on the Good ship Alert about the same time, I was the gunners yeo, and also raider / gemini coxswain, had many happy hours freezing on Carlingford Lock, I remenber the first day I joined the A510 before she got named Hms Alert, I had a very happy 14 months on her (Pint) lololololo


----------



## LochinvarLad

I served on HMS Alert in her early days.We used to patrol Lough Strangford, the Tons doing Carlingford Lough. We decided to put the Mushroom funnel badges on, much to Their Lordships displeasure. Once I went back to the Tons and those horrors, the"Bird" class I really missed Alert.Still used to see her a lot as 50% of my naval career was on Operation Granada , the rest being in the FPS


----------



## LochinvarLad

Its a close call whether Glasserton or Highburton was the last in RN from the Ton class.The actual last open bridge vessels were the "Bird" class patrol vessels. In 1980 as a List 3 RNR I was still boarding vessels in Operation Grenada.


----------



## donald h

Very interesting, lads.
I was on the Cygnet April 1983 - August 1984 doing much the same, except from Lough Foyle in the north down to Carlingford Lough in the south. There are a few photos from around Carlingford in my gallery, from that period.
You`re right about the 'Bird' class being pretty poor sea-keepers as well!

regards, Donald


----------



## McCloggie

_Its a close call whether Glasserton or Highburton was the last in RN from the Ton class.The actual last open bridge vessels were the "Bird" class patrol vessels. In 1980 as a List 3 RNR I was still boarding vessels in Operation Grenada._

I take it you mean last of the open bridge Tons? The Tons with closed bridges were certainly still around after Glasserton was towed away.

McC


----------



## LochinvarLad

Not only bad sea keepers but if you were sailing downwind you got gassed from the funnel exhaust.Who designed a bridge at the same level as the funnel?.We requested funnel caps but got no where.Where can I find your gallery?


----------



## donald h

LochinvarLad, (good old Lochinvar, one of the best drafts ever. Was on the Thornham at the time).
A few ways to do it, but if you click on my name at the top left of post, then click members profile. Under Forum Info select Gallery/find all photos by donald h.
regards, Donald


----------



## JessJames

*Alert 78*



cdchanger said:


> I served on HMS Alert 77 to 78 and she and the Vigilant did 10 days on 10 days off patrols of Carlingford Lock NI (Newry was at the landward end) there was a container and RORO ferry port on the South and North sides. We did the 10 days on with 2 Royal Marine rigid raiders and I think 8 Marines whom we collected from Moscow Camp Belfast and who searched the container ships.
> It says on my Certificate of Service the Alert and in brackets Cochrane which according to the heading means Tender and Parent Ship. Both where painted Pussers Grey and flew the white Ensign and had an all RN Crew we actually used the words "This is the Warship Alert" when hailing huge container ships etc to stand too and be boarded.
> The Draft was an easy one as when we where alongside in ,Gourock in the Clyde estuary, we stayed in a hotel in Greenock all funded by MOD.
> We also sailed her along the Caladonian Canal to Rosyth for a re-fit, emptying the POs mess barrel after finishing off the mess tinnies , the idea being it would be less to unload when we got there(LOL).


Hi Shippers, I was on Alert during that period including the trip through the Caledonian Canal. I was the Greenie onboard, Jess James.


----------



## dave comer

*loyal class*

Hi, I was on on Vigilant in 74/75 before she was given that name. The Loyal Factor was commissioned as HMS A382 after her pendant number. Loyal Governer was HMS A510, both under the white ensign. The cap tallies we wore were simply HMS with no name It was funny calling up ships or Portishead Radio with Warship A382. In1974 we the crew were asked to give formal names to the ships and Vigilant was chosen for A382 and Alert for A510.
Our home base was The Perch in Greenock and our Mothership was the Maidstone in Belfast. The patrol area was indeed Carlingford Lough and sometimes after a patrol we would go for a knees-up in the IOM rather than go to Greenock or "mother".
We also did the Caledonion Canal transit for refit in Rosyth. I was the engine room rating on board and I spent the best year of my naval service on A382.


----------



## LochinvarLad

Hi, Dave. Those were different days. We used to go to IOM until I decided we would go to Port Ellen in Islay. Much better in the winter. When I was drafted to Alert I got off the train at Gourock. No sign of a warship so I picked up the shuttle to Faslane and marched up to OPs. Where's my boat demands I. Gourock, go back, the tide is in now. Sure enough I go back and she had risen above the perch and I saw the mushroom funnel.


----------



## skippy

Just as a point if anyone is now interested ....I now own HMS Vigilant (ex Loyal Factor) and is now named MV Valhalla 

Skippy


----------



## dave comer

Hi Skippy, how is the old girl? If she is in the uk, would it be possible to visit?


----------



## iain150658

Graybeard said:


> HMS Alert was ex-Loyal Governor and HMS Vigilant was ex-Loyal Factor. They were on patrol off Ulster when I was in HMS Glasserton
> I served on both Alert and Vigilant early 80s a part of 1RSRM had many a fine moan and groan but life for about 20 people went wel


----------

